# what brand taper



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

What brand taper is everybody using ? Thinking about a new one have a tape tech now and wanted to see what people liked about there's.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> What brand taper is everybody using ? Thinking about a new one have a tape tech now and wanted to see what people liked about there's.


 dwm...KING TAPER:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

HHHHMMMMM, we could run a poll on that one,,, do you want one

I'm like you, I own a TT, The kid will own the DWM when he pays up. Their both older models but I like the TT way better, just runs so much smoother and has very little drag. The DWM has too much drag.

I would say it's between DWM and COL. now, from what I read on here ,sounds like TT is slowly going down hill, but they were the one to beat at one time IMO


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I just picked a 15 year old TT cheap, Looked over it, Found faults, Got a few hundy in parts from Woody at Drywallzone, Fixed it and its running pretty dam fine now, Im very happy with it, Its amazing what some new parts can do to a taper so dont overlook the old not working models, Its not that hard to sus em out, I guess DM And COL are the leaders, Why is blueline/tapepro never mentioned, There removable head model looks like a good idea??


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

smisner50s said:


> dwm...KING TAPER:thumbup:


sm Have had the king taper for about six months now ,although have had a few dramas with it I am happy with it . Am impressed with columbia with their help and support we get from them :thumbsup:tt


----------



## FrenchTouch (Mar 17, 2011)

*Drywall master king taper*

We recently purchased a set of taping tools from ALL WALL .
Absolutely excellent service - we paid with our credit card over the telephone and received our delivery to France within a week. :thumbup:

We decided to purchase a DRYWALL MASTER KING TAPER + BOXES ETC. 
I am really impressed especially with the removable head, it makes cleaning up after the job really quick and you can see that the machine is clean and ready for the next use without any doubt.:thumbsup:
Also the quality of the bazooka is excellent in comparison to the other machines I have used. 

It's abit like driving a Mercedes in comparison to a Ford. 

I hope my views help in you making a decision to purchase a KING.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

frenchtouch
So what happened with NEWTAPINGTOOLS.COM ,did you get that resolved :blink:


----------



## FrenchTouch (Mar 17, 2011)

Well as you can imagine, after seeing numerous herds of pigs flying past .........

No, no good news on that horizon, doing the right thing didn't actually materialise.

However one of our greatest problems is that we have principles - so the matter has been reported and taken on by the FBI.

Watch this space

Thanks for your concern - we still believe there are more good people than bad.

Got to go now, we visited SAINT EMILLION last week and I just caught the sound of a cork being pulled.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

FrenchTouch said:


> Well as you can imagine, after seeing numerous herds of pigs flying past .........
> 
> No, no good news on that horizon, doing the right thing didn't actually materialise.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your chasing it up frenchtouch, dont let newtapingtools get away with it, :thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

FrenchTouch said:


> We recently purchased a set of taping tools from ALL WALL .
> Absolutely excellent service - we paid with our credit card over the telephone and received our delivery to France within a week. :thumbup:
> 
> We decided to purchase a DRYWALL MASTER KING TAPER + BOXES ETC.
> ...


I also purchased a set of Drywall Master tools from All-Wall. Great service from All-Wall. I got the finishing set boxes, pump and angle tools.(no taper) It seems that the DM boxes run better than any others that I have used which would include Northstar Tape Tech and BlueLine. By far the Drywall Master tools run better than any of those. Not to mention the good fellas at Drywall Master give the best customer support that I have ever experienced. I was even given the personal cell number of their tool guru who is very knowledgable. He is in his 70's if I'm not mistaken.

I hope that you are as happy with your Drywall Master tools as I am.:thumbup:


----------

